# [Wireless] USB Wireless Engeneius Senao EUB-362EXT

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

No he conseguido hacer funcionar este dispositivo en linux, he probado ndiswrapper y instala el driver y dice que el dispositivo esta presente pero en iwconfig  no me aparece ningun nuevo interfaz ni nada.

He estado buscando por google/ foros y demas y no he sacado nada en claro, queria saber si me podriais ayudar a ver si hago funcionar este gran cacharrito wireless en linux.

El dispositivo wireless es este:

http://www.comprawifi.com/images/uploads/362ext.jpg

Y con ndiswrapper, al hacer un ndiswrapper -l me aparece como instalado y el usb insertado y todo:

```

net5523 : driver installed

        device (0CF3:0002) present

```

Como podeis ver coje el usb bien: 0CF3:0002, salida lsusb:

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04f3:0210 Elan Microelectronics Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

El modulo de ndiswrapper esta cargado con modprobe y nada, no funciona.... en iwconfig como podeis ver:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

Con busquedas de google y demas, he leido que los dispositivos con chipset atheros funcionan con madwifi, pero.. como se usa madwifi? para que se utiliza madfiwi? son nuevos drivers o solamente aplicaciones?

Alguien tiene algun dispositivo igual y lo ha conseguido hacer funcionar en linux?

Muchisimas graciaas por vuestra ayuda.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.Last edited by ZaPa on Wed Oct 31, 2007 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jgascon

Parece que el chipset de tu tarjeta es Atheros AR5005UG -> http://www.tomsnetworking.com/2006/10/27/engenuis_eub_362_ext_review/

El chipset según atheros está soportado por madwifi -> http://www.atheros.cz/

Hay dos paquete de madwifi en portage: 

net-wireless/madwifi-ng -> Drivers

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools -> Herramientas de configuración

Cómo instalar madwifi y configurar una interfaz -> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo

No hace falta que instales los drivers cómo pone ahí, puedes usar emerge.

Hasta aquí las buenas noticias, las malas noticias es que no he visto por ningún sitio (salvo en el enlace de atheros.cz) que ese chipset esté realmente soportado por madwifi. Según la gente de madwifi, madwifi no funciona con dispositivos USB.

Espero que los enlaces te sirvan de ayuda  :Wink: 

Un consejo, antes de comprar una tarjeta wifi consulta estas dos páginas: Linux wireless LAN support y Hardware supported by MadWifi

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta jgascon.

El problema real es que no puedo ir revisando que dispositivos estan soportados 100x100 en gentoo ya que estoy metido montando una red libre en mi pueblo y tenemos nuestros usbs y demas que ya no podemos cambiar.

Ya probe con madwifi y nada de nada, sigue sin detectar el dispositivo usb.

Lo he podido hacer funcionar, pero he tenido que usar una aplicacion privada..... como es de la empresa: www.linuxant.com, es una utilidad bastante interesante, te bajas el cargador de drivers y con un .sh te configura todo en minutos sin tu tener que hacer nada.

Ahora el dispositivo ya esta reconocido y todo perfectamente funcionando, lo malo es eso, que esta aplicacion vale 20euros, y  a mi eso en el mundo de linux... no me termina de gustar... tengo el periodo de prueba de 30 dias y me gustaria encontrar alguna opcion de hacerlo por drivers libres, y debe de haberla seguro.

Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

¿Nadie conoce la forma de hacer funcionar este usb en wireless de forma 'libre'?

----------

## ZaPa

Vaya.. de verdad no ahi ninguna forma de hacer funcionar este usb wireless de forma libre? 

Ayuda pls.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa, no lo tomes a mal pero normalmente, si nadie te respondió es por que nadie sabe como se soluciona tu problema.

Reflotar una y otra vez lo mismo, puede que sirva si justo se conecta alguien que sepa del asunto pero estimo que la mayoría hace lo mismo que yo, si no tengo respuesta, no me meto. 

Si tengo tiempo puede que me fije en Google pero esto mismo podrías hacerlo vos mismo también y ayudar el día de mañana al próximo que venga preguntando lo mismo.

También podrías repetir la pregunta en los foros de networking and security en inglés, donde seguramente hay muchos mas usuarios que en el foro en español.

Salud!

----------

